
Ohio is investing in hyperloop studies. Why? - ALee
https://slate.com/business/2018/03/ohio-is-investing-in-hyperloop-studies-why.html
======
taylodl
I want some of what these people are smoking! Until you've built a prototype
you have...nothing. Don't _tell_ me it's feasible, _show_ me. While you're
showing me a functional prototype let's discuss the costs involved with
scaling-out the technology. That will lead us to feasibility - how much are
people going to have to pay for a ticket and are they going to be willing to
pay it? How will the cost and experiences compare to airfare? If it's not
substantially cheaper then why would I choose something untested and
potentially more dangerous?

